# Definitive flier on Harm Reduction?



## Eoghan (Apr 17, 2019)

I would appreciate feedback and input. I have endeavoured to incorporate the best points from the 2010 post and the 2019 posting.

Apologies for the harm reduction graphic - I had to use paintshop pro to add the asterisks. It does however sum up the enemies argument which is my I include it (censored)


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 17, 2019)

If an addict comes off drugs all at once, they could die. So helping the patient shoot up with drugs so as not to suddenly go off cold turkey may be an act of harm reduction which is perfectly permissible and medically recommended. Gradual weaning off of drugs means to supply drugs or to medicate patients with drugs as they wean off. I do not think this is immoral.

God practiced harm reduction in the Old Testament by tolerating polygamy for many generations. A sudden change would have left many children as illegitimate and many wives as second-class citizens. But God was patient and legislated polygamy even until the proper time to wean mankind off of it had come.


----------

